# Chat Goldens Video Montage



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Max did a wonderful job!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

He sure did! He said he would be doing another one since there are so many pics available. I may dig out my pics of my dogs at the bridge. They're regular photos, so would need to scan them into my computer and try to upload them. I would love to have them in the memorial.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! That is a wonderful tribute to goldens. He did a better than great job on it! I broke out into big crocodile tears in the rainbow bridge section when those two little girls and their golden were shown ... I just now regained my composure.

Thanks for pointing us to it!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

You're welcome. I figured everyone in here would enjoy it, too.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great job!!.I love the rainbow goldens part.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I saw some contest winners in there.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful, wonderful job....


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

My Kirby was in there 4 times, if I remember right. 3 or 4 anyway.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

That was beautiful. Tears started flowing for me too as soon as the Bridge section came up.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> That was beautiful. Tears started flowing for me too as soon as the Bridge section came up.


Me too! I am going to try to scan old pics of my Sandy to have in the next memorial. He died in 1993 at almost 15 years old.


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

Lucy, Brinkley, Maisie and Benji are noticeable in amongst all those gorgeous goldens. Brilliant job whoever made it.


----------

